# 90 gallon reef swapping to 220 reef (day1)



## szuwar (Nov 26, 2009)

Finally just completed my 220gallon setup,plumbing is almost completed, now time to move original 90 gallon away to make place for new monster.
My idea would be to move the tank to other location than every water change add the water to new tank to minimize shock to livestock. I know it will take time to fill new 220 tank but it will have less impact on corals and fish.
Any ideas of how you would make the swap ?

Pictures coming later on tonight.


----------



## szuwar (Nov 26, 2009)

*90 Gallon Wave shaped reef with acrylic sump*

This is my old setup im swapping from .
Soon to be passed on , reef on people reef on


----------



## szuwar (Nov 26, 2009)

*New construction of 220 ( miracles)*

Day One - Drill and Plum


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Congrats thats a nice upgrade, you are going to have lots of fun with that monster. 
Keep us update


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

It is going to be nice one. Please keep update

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

explor3r said:


> Congrats thats a nice upgrade, you are going to have lots of fun with that monster.
> Keep us update


I like this idea about 220 . Hmm 

Just show it to the wife. Here is her expression -   

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## talon (May 7, 2009)

I'm going to set up overflow box, can you show the drain pipe inside the overflow box?


----------



## itsmesiva (Apr 3, 2011)

*its funny sig*

had a good laugh at the last msg Sig. Guess we all have the same issue...

Its a lovely set up! All i can do is dream...lol


----------



## szuwar (Nov 26, 2009)

Hey guy sorry took so long, well 220 is complete and running, had few floods , and scares but it all worked out .On the weekend I'll have pictures up. Talon I'll take few pics for you too, now all I need is to get rid of my purple tang - keeps picking on my yellow tangs


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Toss the Yellow... Purple is better 

Any issues with your returns back syphoning when you shut the power down?


----------



## wildexpressions (May 3, 2010)

sweet!

What brand is the 220? Looking forward to the pix.


----------



## szuwar (Nov 26, 2009)

*Update*

This is my recent video of the tank ,looking closely at my sohal,was bit of a bully but looks like he is established himself as a boss and is less aggressive now so is the purple






This should work


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Link does not work for me.


----------



## szuwar (Nov 26, 2009)

Should work now


----------

